

McIntyre's Official Report to the UK Climategate Inquiry - jacoblyles
http://www.climateaudit.info/pdf/mcintyre-scitech.pdf

======
jacoblyles
This is a great short overview of a lot of the issues involved in Climategate
in a condensed, factual, easy-to-read form. It's easily better than most of
what else has been written on the subject.

